# WCG 9th Birthday Challenge Planning Thread



## Norton (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Team,

*note- we are gathering quite a few giveaway prizes (check the list at the bottom of the post) 

Now that the CEP2 challenge is done... let's plan for joining up for the *WCG 9th Birthday Challenge* (11/16 thru 11/22) that SETI.Germany is sponsoring.

Links:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35626_lastpage,yes#lastpost

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6195

We participated in prior years and we came very close, with the help of the GPU work, to winning last years *WCG 8th Birthday Challenge *(2nd place) 

Link to the 8th Birthday Challenge results:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5312

*Post your interest here, throw out some ideas for recruiting/prizes/etc..- everything is up for discussion.* 

**UPDATE**

We will be offering prizes for new and active crunchers in the form of a prize drawing and a game giveaway, We'll start a list here in the planning thread before the challenge thread(s) go live 

*Prizes:*
*Grand prize *
- *cruncher rig *(Norton and others)*
*note- rig will be setup with Linux installed and ready to crunch 
*Specs:*
- NZXT Source 210 (White) w/5x 120mm fans
- Corsair TX-550M modular psu
- Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (AM3+) mobo
- PII 1055T (125w) cpu
- stock AMD heatpipe cooler
- 2x4GB GSkill Ares DDR3-1866 ram
- Geforce 8800GT video card- provided by [Ion]
- 320GB Western Digital 7,200rpm HDD (WD3200AAKS)
- DVD/RW drive 
*available to Team members in the USA- shipping would be too difficult otherwise
*Other prizes*
- *CM Sentinel Advanced 2 (mouse)* provided by manofthem*
- *Silverstone Argon AR03 cpu cooler* provided by Norton*
- *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by Bow
- *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by theonedub
- *CM Storm Havok mouse*- provided by sneekypete*
- *CM Cosmos SE case* provided by sneekypete*
*available to Team members in the USA- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

*Game giveaway*- to be hosted by *manofthem* details coming soon


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in, but it would be nice if we had GPU work again. :/


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Post your interest here, throw out some ideas for recruiting/prizes/etc..- everything is up for discussion.



We can also discuss some ideas on the TPU Teamspeak server. We now have a private room dedicated to the TPU WCG team.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 16, 2013)

I will join the challenge once it is up!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 16, 2013)

always interested in doing challenges


----------



## AnnCore (Oct 16, 2013)

Participating.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in, as usual.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I am still crunching on my main rig - so that means that I am in
I agree with t_ski that we need GPU WU's!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 16, 2013)

POEM@home has them, but that is another project not part of WCG.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I am in! Will change my WU's back to default today.


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh I am so undecided.....  



I'm in, ready to rock n roll! Let's challenge it up TPU! 



brandonwh64 said:


> Well I am in! Will change my WU's back to default today.



I actually did that last night on both my pcs, and I set pc2 back to part time. It'll go back to full crunching for this next challenge.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 16, 2013)

Always crunching so I'm in!!


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2013)

I must admit I am new to this whole "Joining other challenges" thing. I assume the process is:
1. Create a new account for SETI under the TPU team.
2. Pause WCG and add SETI to all crunching machines.
3. Party like it's 1999.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> I must admit I am new to this whole "Joining other challenges" thing. I assume the process is:
> 1. *Create a new account for SETI under the TPU team*.
> 2. Pause WCG and add SETI to all crunching machines.
> 3. Party like it's 1999.



This is a *WCG* challenge that is sponsored by the "WCG team" SETI.Germany. No changes are necessary.


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This is a *WCG* challenge that is sponsored by the "WCG team" SETI.Germany. No changes are necessary.



I must have read it too quickly. I don't plan on not crunching, so I suppose I'm game.


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2013)

OK folks we are all signed up... Thanks Captain! 

This one won't be an easy *A* for us, many of the Teams joining are much larger than we are (including SETI.Germany). However, if we put forth a good effort, we should do well and still have a chance at winning as well as benefit the WCG projects and have some fun while doing so. 

We have about a month before the Challenge starts so lets put some ideas up for:
- *Recruiting new Team members*- It would be great if we can get some interest and attract a few new members so throw some ideas out there!
- *Idle Team members*- same as above... how do you think we can get some of our inactive Team members to contribute?
- *Prizes* (always a good thing to do!)
   - *Rig build/donation*- I will be reducing my farm by 1 or 2 rigs shortly and will be able to donate at least half, if not more, of the parts necessary to do a giveaway rig. I will be willing to do so if I can get all of the parts together for something nice... details TBD
   - *Other prizes*- let's see what we can do.
   - *Game giveaway*- this is pretty popular so my $0.02 is we do it again. 
- *Rig maintenance*- we have some time to get our rigs into shape for the challenge. Let's see what we can do to help each other get the parts/assistance needed to get those rigs that could be crunching up and running.
- *Other ideas?* let's hear them

Thoughts?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 16, 2013)

What exactly are we working on here? What are the WU for? If it isn't about finding cures for diseases such as cancer or aids, count me out. I don't crunch for just any reason.


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 16, 2013)

@Norton i will try to rope in my friends to crunch on my name just for the challenge period.


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> What exactly are we working on here? What are the WU for? If it isn't about finding cures for diseases such as cancer or aids, count me out. I don't crunch for just any reason.



The projects haven't changed- we will be doing the same WCG work that we are doing now.

Current projects are FAAH and CEP2*

* Would be nice if we get some new projects from WCG at some point soon


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2013)

I am in! AND, with the awesome deal with 1dub, I will have my buddies computer up and crunching, part time, for me. Until I can get him up to speed, his first computer, I will be crunching on his comp during idle time and will have it load up on start.

I don't expect a huge point boost but in the case of this challenge, every CPU counts!!

I will be passing on the word to my sister and brother's and may have them up and running for this!!

Just a thought, will 7.0.64 work on 7? Also, is their a 7.0.32 for 32bit windows 7?

All of my family member's and my buddy, I believe, will be running 32 bit W7. What version is the stable one? I want ZERO complications on these machines. None of these folks are even remotely tech savvy! 

Thanks!

GO TPU!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Just a thought, will 7.0.64 work on 7? Also, is their a 7.0.32 for 32bit windows 7?



7.0.*64* is just a version number. It has nothing to do with the architecture it runs on. And for example, I run 7.0.65, but You don't see me having a 65-bit processor  (those don't even exist, OFC)
So yeah, as long as they download the 32-bit version of it, Boinc-7.0.64 will run just fine on x86 Windows.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 7.0.*64* is just a version number. It has nothing to do with the architecture it runs on. And for example, I run 7.0.65, but You don't see me having a 65-bit processor  (those don't even exist, OFC)
> So yeah, as long as they download the 32-bit version of it, Boinc-7.0.64 will run just fine on x86 Windows.



I probably should not have posted such a Noob question, since it took me all of five seconds to answer this myself. 

However, since I am such an attention whore and desperately need all forms of human interactions, I left the post up. In the hopes that you, or someone, would acknowledge this post!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I probably should not have posted such a Noob question, since it took me all of five seconds to answer this myself.
> 
> However, since I am such an attention whore and desperately need all forms of human interactions, I left the post up. In the hopes that you, or someone, would acknowledge this post!!



We will give you the answer on the 12th at 12pm 

j/k- best setup/version for a new, noob, or part-time cruncher would be to download and install the version available through WCG when you register. Direct them to this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, I will most likely be sitting in front of three of the four installs. Actually, two. I think my sister just disabled BOINC, or she could have removed it, IDK.

My brother in CA? That will be a long talk!!

Anywho, four more cpu's, at least 8 more, part time, cores, should help some. I am forgetting if my sister has hyper threading. Could be more.

But thanks, Bill. Always a pleasure when you post these Pearls of computer-ism wise-ness. 

So, in YHO, you be thinking 6.sumptin, would be better on a W7 machine? 7.0.64 has been the most flawless version I remember ever using in my short and illustrious Crunchin career.


----------



## Bow (Oct 17, 2013)

All in.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2013)

Arjai said:


> So, in YHO, you be thinking 6.sumptin, would be better on a W7 machine? 7.0.64 has been the most flawless version I remember ever using in my short and illustrious Crunchin career



7.0.64 is the better version but the WCG version (6.10.58) is the easiest way to get anyone to try it out:

Register> Download> Install>Restart/log in> and done! 

*IF* the person trying it out wants to get a little more performance then they can go up to the latest version (10% more ppd at full load (64bit), negligible increase in ppd at 32bit)

My $0.02


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2013)

Decided to donate one of my rigs as a challenge prize but may need some help with some of the parts. This is mostly my current Tricia rig, which is being replaced with an i7/X58 setup.

Here's what I have so far on parts:
* subject to change
- NZXT Source 210 case w/5x 120mm fans
- PII 1055T (6c/6t) cpu
- AMD stock heatpipe cooler or better
- ASUS M4A79XTD Evo (socket AM3, 790X)
- 2x4GB DDR3 1600 ram (GSkill or Corsair)
- 160GB WD 7200rpm HDD (minimum- may use a larger one)
- Windows 7 and/or Linux OS

  Still need to hunt down a GPU (Radeon 4650 or better), a PSU, and possibly a mobo (not sure how well the current one works atm). 
*Note on the GPU- I do have a 8400GS card that I can use so a better card is optional atm

  If anyone wants to help with parts for the rig or with some other challenge prizes please let me know


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2013)

Is a Radeon 5450 1GB better?


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Is a Radeon 5450 1GB better?



Would like to put something in that can handle some gaming (at least at lower resolutions) so I may use the 4650 that I have or try to find a 4830/5770 type card.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Would like to put something in that can handle some gaming (at least at lower resolutions) so I may use the 4650 that I have or try to find a 4830/5770 type card



hey you are the one giving away the rig, im sure the winner wouldnt mind springing for GFX on their own or they may have something laying around to throw in.  A 8400 is more than enough to crunch with and with the rigs specs anyone would jump on a free pc that only needed gaming grade gfx card.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> hey you are the one giving away the rig, im sure the winner wouldnt mind springing for GFX on their own or they may have something laying around to throw in.  A 8400 is more than enough to crunch with and with the rigs specs anyone would jump on a free pc that only needed gaming grade gfx card.



Very true  The 8400 run perfectly fine for a crunching rig. I'll likely stick with that one for now.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

now if you had a q6600/x1300 256mb combo like im getting soon, THEN a better gfx card would be needed.  ATI X series was frigging horrible


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a 4870 with a Zalman cooler and 4850 with a Accelero S1. I'd need to figure out how to ship them without breaking things.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> I have a 4870 with a Zalman cooler



by chance is it a VF 9000? i had a pair of 4850s that i bought VF 9000s for and they ran just as cool as my dual X cooling on my old 6870 and current 7870


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

VF1000. The main cooler did alright until it died. Not a fan of needing a 3-pin header to keep the fan spinning, but it did keep it cool.

Edit: No pun intended about "not a fan of".


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2013)

my bad it was 1000 and not 9000 that i was thinking of >_< yes i had vf 1000s as well, very very good coolers for the price.  Managed to use my 4850s for almost 4 full years with those bad boys strapped on.  They held a nice o/c too with the vf 1000s on them (almost 700 on the core)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> now if you had a q6600/x1300 256mb combo like im getting soon, THEN a better gfx card would be needed.  ATI X series was frigging horrible



At work we refer to them as "heaters" because that's all they're good for: adding heat to the case.


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm having trouble sitting on my hands waiting for this challenge to start. Am I the only one? Lets go already!


----------



## Bow (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2013)

xvi said:


> I'm having trouble sitting on my hands waiting for this challenge to start. Am I the only one? Lets go already!



I'll admit that the notice came a little early. However, in the time before the challenge starts you can:

- keep crunching 
- use the time to make sure your rig(s) are ready to go 
- see if you can enlist some volunteers to crunch with us
- catch up on some gaming
- build another rig. 

I have one rig that needs some work and another one to build. If I manage to get them both finished I'll have another 12 cores/18 threads ready to go before the challenge starts


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> - keep crunching


Check!





> - use the time to make sure your rig(s) are ready to go


Working on moving a machine to Linux check (refuses to properly boot off USB)





> - see if you can enlist some volunteers to crunch with us


Bugging a friend of mine check





> - catch up on some gaming


Grand Theft Auto:Vice City check (also Humble Bundles and Steam Sales)
I also have a related prize to donate.





> - build another rig.


Let me check my wallet. Eeeeaah, wallet says not so much on this one.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> 7.0.64 is the better version but the WCG version (6.10.58) is the easiest way to get anyone to try it out:
> 
> Register> Download> Install>Restart/log in> and done!
> 
> ...



One more quick question about this. If, for instance I do talk my brother into this, will this defaulted download be set up to only use idle time?

Also, I know that since he will be using my login, I will be able to tweak his configuration but, could I just have him download and let it be?


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2013)

Arjai said:


> One more quick question about this. If, for instance I do talk my brother into this, will this defaulted download be set up to only use idle time?
> 
> Also, I know that since he will be using my login, I will be able to tweak his configuration but, could I just have him download and let it be?



iirc the defaults are 60%, set for 24/7, and it suspends when PC activity/use reaches a certain level (30% cpu I think?)

Best thing to do is to check computing preferences upon install (cpu, network, etc..)


----------



## xvi (Oct 24, 2013)

If he's going to be using your login, you could just check what the default profile is there.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2013)

xvi said:


> If he's going to be using your login, you could just check what the default profile is there.



Correct! If you use your account, it will use the settings defined in the default profile or whatever profile you assign- if you changed the settings it will use those. If a new account, it will use the default setting as set by WCG.

Thanks for the catch xvi!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2013)

xvi said:


> If he's going to be using your login, you could just check what the default profile is there.



I know where the system config's are...um,yea.

Perhaps you thought that was a stupid question, it was. I often feel as though I have spent the time typing something, even though I have figured it out, while typing, I will post it anyways. It has everything to do with my needy disposition. 

Please, respond to me, I beg you! But, please try to be as friendly as you can muster. Even if I come off as an idiot. Most of my human interaction is between customers, co-workers, homeless men, crazy drunks and here.

Guess why I visit this site everyday. It is a shining light of sanity in my somewhat insane little world. Thank you, TPU.


----------



## xvi (Oct 25, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I know where the system config's are...um,yea.
> 
> Perhaps you thought that was a stupid question, it was. I often feel as though I have spent the time typing something, even though I have figured it out, while typing, I will post it anyways. It has everything to do with my needy disposition.
> 
> ...



No worries. We like you.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2013)

Let's not forget about this upcoming challenge!  I'm hoping that lots of enthusiasm will be shared among the team for this next month, as I'm sure there will be, and for good reason too. 

As far as prizes go, the mouse I had put in last challenge will be carried forward to this upcoming challenge as a prize. Hopefully there are some team mates that could use a baller mouse. I'll also take a gander around and see if I have anything else that could of use in a prize pool 

I know Norton will be taking care of all of this, but I'm just throwing it out there now, let everyone know it's still available. 

Speaking of last challenge, I did take care of sabre23; I ended up sending him Hitman instead, since it would have been too ridiculous to ship that mouse that far .   I know it sucks but it's the best I could do


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Let's not forget about this upcoming challenge!  I'm hoping that lots of enthusiasm will be shared among the team for this next month, as I'm sure there will be, and for good reason too.
> 
> As far as prizes go, the mouse I had put in last challenge will be carried forward to this upcoming challenge as a prize. Hopefully there are some team mates that could use a baller mouse. I'll also take a gander around and see if I have anything else that could of use in a prize pool
> 
> ...



Thanks for offering up that mouse again! 

Ion has offered to check on a psu for the rig build/giveaway and I'm waiting on some PM's from a couple more members confirming their offers. Anyone else please PM me or post here.

I'll start a list in the OP so we know what we have to offer

Let's make this another successful challenge!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Let's make this another successful challenge!!!



Oh I have no doubt that this will be an uber successful challenge  

Besides regular prizes, I'm trying to gather some games for the game giveaway, that is if we decide to have one this time too. I'm assuming we will since they seem to be pretty popular and successful in past challenges. 

Norton, if these a need for specific hardware for a giveaway rig, maybe give it a mention. If I have something needed, I'll gladly give it up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks for offering up that mouse again!
> 
> Ion has offered to check on a psu for the rig build/giveaway


Like maybe an Antec 650. He only has like 10 of them. LOL. Let me know what is needed to finish the rig and I'll come through. I got some Paypal money that needs to "pay it forward".


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 27, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Let's not forget about this upcoming challenge!  I'm hoping that lots of enthusiasm will be shared among the team for this next month, as I'm sure there will be, and for good reason too.
> 
> As far as prizes go, the mouse I had put in last challenge will be carried forward to this upcoming challenge as a prize. Hopefully there are some team mates that could use a baller mouse. I'll also take a gander around and see if I have anything else that could of use in a prize pool
> 
> ...



That is well done manofthem.  Very generous of you to basically have added another price in order to fix that issue.


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm going to add one of these coolers to the prize pool 

*Silverstone Argon AR03 cpu cooler*
*available to Team members in the USA- shipping would be too difficult otherwise


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2013)

Count me in for a $20.00 PayPal donation


----------



## xvi (Oct 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Oh I have no doubt that this will be an uber successful challenge
> 
> Besides regular prizes, I'm trying to gather some games for the game giveaway, that is if we decide to have one this time too. I'm assuming we will since they seem to be pretty popular and successful in past challenges.
> 
> Norton, if these a need for specific hardware for a giveaway rig, maybe give it a mention. If I have something needed, I'll gladly give it up.



I have a bunch of games to add to this pool. I even grabbed the box art for them. Are you planning on being our host for these?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2013)

xvi said:


> I have a bunch of games to add to this pool. I even grabbed the box art for them. Are you planning on being our host for these?



That will be up to Norton to decide; I haven't designated myself   I suggest letting Norton know what you have to offer up, as that's what I do every time. As the time comes closer, he will let us know what's what.


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That will be up to Norton to decide; I haven't designated myself   I suggest letting Norton know what you have to offer up, as that's what I do every time. As the time comes closer, he will let us know what's what.



Would be great if you could do the challenge game giveaway for the Team Bud! -

PM me or manofthem with any games you would like to donate 

Also, we have received a donation from *sneekypete* of a *CM Storm Havok *mouse with another item to be announced soon! -


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Would be great if you could do the challenge game giveaway for the Team Bud! -
> 
> PM me or manofthem with any games you would like to donate
> 
> Also, we have received a donation from *sneekypete* of a *CM Storm Havok *mouse with another item to be announced soon! -



That was mighty awesome of SP to donate for the challenge.  Come to think of it, he usually does... what tremendous guy!   (Unrelated, but buying from sneekypete is always a pleasure )

So for the game giveaway, it all sounds good to me   I'm happy to throw it up; I hope I can make it fun and interesting.  I'm still kicking around some game ideas, but I'm plenty open to suggestions on ideas for games and/or ideas for the main theme of the giveaway. So to whomever that wishes, send me a PM whenever; my PM box is all clear.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

I will be participating for sure.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2013)

james888 said:


> I will be participating for sure.



You better , now that you've got that 4770k stable and ready to rock


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> You better , now that you've got that 4770k stable and ready to rock



Now I just need to get my 2500k back online cough with Linux cough. Now it will be on 24/7 instead while my 4770k is being used for gaming. I still have my a10-5800k at my brothers producing various amounts of work based on his usage. I randomly decided to install boinc on my laptop, with an I3- 2330m, but had to set it to 65% usage to control heat. Wish I could get my phenom going but after my 4770k purchase computer fund is dry.

I should be able to push a decent ppd for sure.


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2013)

james888 said:


> Now I just need to get my 2500k back online cough with Linux cough. Now it will be on 24/7 instead while my 4770k is being used for gaming. I still have my a10-5800k at my brothers producing various amounts of work based on his usage. I randomly decided to install boinc on my laptop, with an I3- 2330m, but had to set it to 65% usage to control heat. Wish I could get my phenom going but after my 4770k purchase computer fund is dry.
> 
> I should be able to push a decent ppd for sure.



Definitely have enough for some nice output! 

What's needed to get the phenom rig going?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

A power supply is it.

Edit: Actually since my main back up hdd died I would have to try and run my phenom rig on a slow 16gb flash drive.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2013)

james888 said:


> A power supply is it.
> 
> Edit: Actually since my main back up hdd died I would have to try and run my phenom rig on a slow 16gb flash drive.



I have some drives in my FS thread.  Can give you a cruncher discount.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I have some drives in my FS thread.  Can give you a cruncher discount.



I probably will a week or two.


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2013)

*Challenge Prize update!*

We have another donation from *sneekypete*



Spoiler:  check this out!



Yes sir- It's a *CM Cosmos SE*!!!!
* available to US crunchers only due to shipping costs/customs issues, etc.. 





Link:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/full-tower-cosmos-series/cosmos-se.html



Incredible ain't it? 

Thanks again to sneekypete for his generous donations!!! -


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome, thanks Pete! 
My farm is of course ready to go and I shall give it all I've got 

I'll see if I can rig things such that the rigs dump a particularly big set of work the first day to get us going in the right direction


----------



## Nordic (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Sneekypeet


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Sneeky for the donation.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking forward to Team TPU throwing down some nice numbers. I know I got another 8-12 cores laying around here somewhere that I can activate.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Challenge Prize update!*
> 
> We have another donation from *sneekypete*
> 
> ...


This is an amazing team
Thanks sneeky


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looking forward to Team TPU throwing down some nice numbers. I know I got another 8-12 cores laying around here somewhere that I can activate.



Well, that's it, I'm doomed 
Enjoy your Pie!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that's it, I'm doomed
> Enjoy your Pie!



>implying the Cherry Pie is the only pie that matters.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2013)

Vinska said:


> >implying the Cherry Pie is the only pie that matters.



It's not all that matters, but it's definitely pretty freakin' awesome!

I"m pretty sure the guys have a little awesome sauce with their cherry pie every night 




*+*






Maybe it doesn't sound so good.....?  Oh just ask Ion and Buck, they'll tell you


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's not all that matters, but it's definitely pretty freakin' awesome!
> 
> I"m pretty sure the guys have a little awesome sauce with their cherry pie every night
> http://www.wyrd-games.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=6427&d=1342455446 *+*http://zoomyummy.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/cherry-pie-image2.jpg
> ...



  Reaching a Pie slice is a nice thing... However, in the grand scheme of it all, every result is as important as any other and it takes the contributions of every member to make a great Team. 

@manofthem- I never got any awesome sauce with my Cherry Pie?  -


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Reaching a Pie slice is a nice thing... However, in the grand scheme of it all, every result is as important as any other and it takes the contributions of every member to make a great Team.



Absolutely.  That's why I feel good with what I do, even though it's not any where near what others can do.  Besides giving to the greater cause, it feels just as good giving to the team, as you said Norton, because that's where we can all gather/receive/share encouragement and enthusiasm to continue making a difference.



> @manofthem- I never got any awesome sauce with my Cherry Pie?  -


I'd demand a refund if I were you; that ain't right.


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2013)

We have about 2 weeks to go before the start of the Challenge. I will start the main challenge thread this Friday (11/8) and will use the remainder of this week for any extra planning.

See notes below:
- If anyone needs any small items to get a rig going... let us know what that is and if another member can assist it would be appreciated*
*Reminder- this isn't a BST thread so discussion of cost (including "pay for shipping") is not allowed in the thread
- If anyone has any games, hardware, or software to donate please let us know. 
- post any other ideas you have.

One other item...

*Prize eligibility*
Please post your thoughts on eligibility requirements for the hardware (including cruncher rig) and game prizes. I can go with the same requirements we've use in the past but want to hear from you if we should do something differently.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2013)

Since we have several hardware items as prizes for US crunchers, I was thinking that we should limit the PP gift(s) to non-US crunchers. Perhaps that was already stated, and I may have missed it. I think that would make it more balanced and fair. Of course, that's my humble opinion, just throwing that out there.  No disrespect intended, especially to those putting up the gifts  

International guys need some love


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2013)

Another "thanks" to sneeky


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Since we have several hardware items as prizes for US crunchers, I was thinking that we should limit the PP gift(s) to non-US crunchers. Perhaps that was already stated, and I may have missed it. I think that would make it more balanced and fair. Of course, that's my humble opinion, just throwing that out there.  No disrespect intended, especially to those putting up the gifts
> 
> International guys need some love



Is there any potential risk in sending PayPal gifts to international people? Really the only reason I hesitate to donate via PayPal is risk of my account being manipulated, closed, or otherwise compromised. 

Opinions?

As far as crunching rig winner requirements- I would like to see it go to a cruncher that doesn't already have a decent setup who has been around for awhile already. Would prefer it go to someone like that rather than add to someone's farm or i5/i7/FX, etc PC they already own.


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Is there any potential risk in sending PayPal gifts to international people? Really the only reason I hesitate to donate via PayPal is risk of my account being manipulated, closed, or otherwise compromised.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> As far as crunching rig winner requirements- I would like to see it go to a cruncher that doesn't already have a decent setup who has been around for awhile already. Would prefer it go to someone like that rather than add to someone's farm or i5/i7/FX, etc PC they already own.



I've sent or received PayPal payments to/from a couple of members here outside of the US w/o issues. If this is holding anyone from donating a pp gift, I would be willing to assist (PM for details)

Agree on the crunching rig comments- when I finalize the terms in the challenge thread they should address the issue.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2013)

I like manofthems's idea on PP gifts. Norton, that's a good solution you bring up. Although I still think that the continent someone is at matters less than who that someone is, when sending money to him/her. Just saying.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 3, 2013)

Had a little downtime after switching to an SSD and a fresh copy of windows but I’m up and running now and running available WU's (wish we had GPU WU's, they skyrocket them scores )
Anyway good luck on the challenge and everything


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2013)

Quick question/throw in your $0.02....

I'm not at a point where I'm ready to trust the motherboard in the rig I'll be giving away so I may go with something a little different.

Do you think a fellow cruncher/rig winner would appreciate the ability to upgrade to an FX chip (i.e. using an AM3+ mobo) at some point?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2013)

If possible, I'd think so.  A FX8350 is an awesome crunching chip


----------



## theonedub (Nov 4, 2013)

In a word: yes


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If possible, I'd think so.  A FX8350 is an awesome crunching chip





theonedub said:


> In a word: yes



*Done!* 

The giveaway rig specs have been finalized and updated in the OP in this thread as follows:

*Grand prize *
- *cruncher rig *(provided by Norton and others)*
*note- rig will be setup with Linux installed and ready to crunch 
*Specs:*
- NZXT Source 210 (White) w/5x 120mm fans
- Corsair TX-550M modular psu
- Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (AM3+) mobo
- PII 1055T (125w) cpu
- stock AMD heatpipe cooler
- 2x4GB GSkill Ares DDR3-1866 ram
- Geforce 8800GT video card- provided by [Ion]
- 320GB Western Digital 7,200rpm HDD (WD3200AAKS)
- DVD/RW drive 

This rig is currently running in my farm (see BOINCstats/FreeDC for info)- I will changeout the current gpu and OS to those listed above prior to shipping to the winner.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know if I have mentioned it before, but naturally I AM IN LOLOL


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Done!*
> 
> The giveaway rig specs have been finalized and updated in the OP in this thread as follows:
> 
> ...



That's a mighty fine rig, good sirs; thanks Norton (and Ion and others) 





stinger608 said:


> I don't know if I have mentioned it before, but naturally I AM IN LOLOL



Glad to hear


----------



## theonedub (Nov 5, 2013)

You can put me down for a $20 PayPal gift, Norton- if you don't mind handling disbursement. I will PM you later on this week.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2013)

*Super nice job there on the prize rig Captain! *

*Team TPU will annihilate the competition! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Done!*
> 
> The giveaway rig specs have been finalized and updated in the OP in this thread as follows:
> 
> ...



Awesome! 
If you want to include a Windows 7 Pro key alongside, I'm happy to put in one (and several more to be distributed elsewhere).  Just LMK.

And if you want the TT PSU I have, it's still available, I'd just like to find a replacement one for Breslau first.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Done!*
> 
> The giveaway rig specs have been finalized and updated in the OP in this thread as follows:
> 
> ...



Awesome rig!!!
This is going to be a fun challenge!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2013)

Bill, I have an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro--do you think that would be an improvement over the stock AMD one?


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Bill, I have an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro--do you think that would be an improvement over the stock AMD one?



That would be cool if you're willing to send with the 8800GT


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> That would be cool if you're willing to send with the 8800GT



Certainly!  It's just been laying around here for a few weeks since it's certainly a downgrade from the Hyper212 on the FX8350 and I don't have any other systems it would work on.  I assume you don't need the stock AMD backplate, just the HSF/fan?


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Certainly!  It's just been laying around here for a few weeks since it's certainly a downgrade from the Hyper212 on the FX8350 and I don't have any other systems it would work on.  I assume you don't need the stock AMD backplate, just the HSF/fan?



Correct- just the heatsink & fan are fine


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2013)

Great, it and the MSI 8800 will go out later this week


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2013)

We have about a week to go before this challenge starts- time to finish up any loose ends on our rigs and get ready. 

   I'll be working on getting the challenge thread launched and getting an announcement over to the News dept. over the weekend. If anyone has any comments or suggestions prior to launching the thread please post it here as soon as you can.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2013)

My rigs are pretty much ready.  

My only suggestion for those of us with limited rigs is to get a good amount of gaming in before the challenge starts!  That's my goal; in fact this weekend I'm having a LAN at my house, all day sausage fest with killing zombies 

So the challenge shall begin and we shall have fun


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

Obviously I'm 100% in 
We'll see if I can get the new setup going in the next week...anything's possible, but it would be a stretch at the very least


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh my! Thanks for reminding! Gonna have to do a lot of preparations over those few days left so I could crunch without any interruptions through the challenge whatsoever. Looking forward to it a lot.


----------



## xvi (Nov 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> That's my goal; in fact this weekend I'm having a LAN at my house, all day sausage fest with killing zombies



I'll be right there. 

I think I have all the rigs going that I can manage. Should be just long enough for them to spool.


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2013)

The "official" Challenge thread will go live when I get home from work (i.e. in about 8 hrs or so)

I have put in a request to the news dept. for a TPU front page article. Expect to see that soon as well.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 12, 2013)

can canadian members get in on hardware prizes if we split shipping or pay all of it?


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> can canadian members get in on hardware prizes if we split shipping or pay all of it?



   I will do Canada/Mexico on the Grand prize and the cooler I put up if the winner pays the difference in shipping. I can check with the other members who donated items to see if they will do the same


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2013)

heyo, i am on the board!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 19, 2013)

if im just crunching for tpu is that good enough for the challenge? idc if i win, just wanne throw in some numbers


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2013)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if im just crunching for tpu is that good enough for the challenge? idc if i win, just wanne throw in some numbers


 
100% fine- whatever you can contribute is much appreciated!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 19, 2013)

coolio, crunching again got me motivated to finish my mod and get my watercooling mounted again


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if I posted, but I'm in at 100% for all winter


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 2, 2014)

just pm the captain. Good luck all my friends

sorry still not comfy with the way.


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> just pm the captain. Good luck all my friends
> 
> sorry still not comfy with the way.



We're over here Bud:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-february-challenge-planning-thread.196939/

I requoted your post in that thread


----------

